# Crab cake help



## purrfectlydevine (Nov 29, 2005)

I made crab cakes for the first time today.  They tasted fine, but they fell apart.  I used a recipe that according to my mother's best recollection, way the way my grandmother made them and hers didn't fall apart.  Any suggestions?


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 29, 2005)

If you could post the recipe, it might be easier to help.  What ingredients and amounts did the recipe call for to bind the cakes together?


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 29, 2005)

Here is texasgirl's recipe for mini crab cakes. Maybe it will help you with your dilemna. 

*Mini Crab Cakes* 

8 slices of bread cut up
1/3 cup mayo
1 large , slightly beaten egg
1 celery finely chopped
1 medum, finely chopped shallot
2 Tbls chopped parsley
2 tsp. lemon juice
2 tsp. crab boil seasoning
1 tsp. spicy mustard
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. red pepper sauce {more if you like spicy}
1 lb. cooked lump or jumbo crabmeat
2 Tbls. butter
2 Tbls. olive oil
Vegetable cooking spray

Preheat oven to 350.

Pulse bread in a food processor to form small crumbs.
Mix together, mayo, egg, celery, shallot, parsley, lemon juice, seasoning, mustard, salt and red pepper sauce
Fold in crab meat and 1 cup of crumbs. Make into about 35 cakes. 
Coat 2 large baking pans with cooking spray. Melt butter, Stir in oil. Coat cakes with remaining crumbs. In large skillet, heat 1 Tbsp. of butter mixture over medium heat. Cook cakes, turning once until golden. Transfer to baking sheet.
Bake about 10 minutes, or until cooked through

Can be made up to a week ahead of time. Make cakes and use freezer sealed wrap to store. Store remaining bread crumbs in freezer also.
Thaw crab cakes in refrigerator. Thaw crumbs at room temperature.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Nov 30, 2005)

1 pound can of crab meat
6 saltine crackers, crushed
1 egg
1 tablespoon mustard
1 tablespoon mayo
1/4 teaspoon Old Bay
1 tablespoon parsley

I left the crab meat somewhat "lumpy".  Could that have been the porblem?


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 30, 2005)

Your recipe looks OK to me. This recipe I have recommends placing the cakes in the refrigerator for 45 minutes before cooking to keep the cakes from falling apart. I don't think the lumps are the problem. Good Luck!!  

Crab Cakes

1 lb. jumbo lump or backfin crab meat
2 slices white bread 
1 tbsp. mayonnaise (light or regular)
1 tbsp. Dijon mustard
2 tsp. Old Bay or Wye River seasonings
1 tbsp. snipped parsley (optional)
1 egg (or substitute for special diets)
tartar sauce or cocktail sauce 

Beat the egg in a bowl. Trim the crusts from the bread and break the slices into small pieces. Add these pieces to the egg. Mix in the mayonnaise, Dijon mustard, Chesapeake seasoning and parsley, and beat well. 
Place the crabmeat in a bowl and pour the egg mixture over the top. Gently toss or fold the ingredients together, taking care not to break up the lumps of crabmeat. 
Form the cakes by hand into patties about 3 inches around and 3/4-inch thick. Shape should be like a cookie, not like a meatball or golf ball. Place the cakes in the refrigerator for at least 45 minutes before cooking. This is very important so the cakes don't fall apart.

Slip them under a preheated broiler until nicely browned, turning to cook evenly, about 4 to 5 minutes on each side.

or

Heat a small amount of butter or olive oil in a skillet and saute the cakes, turning several times, until golden brown or about 8 minutes total cooking time. 


Serve at once with tartar sauce, mustard, or cocktail sauce on the side.

Serves 6 people


----------



## marmalady (Nov 30, 2005)

Yes, leaving them 'lumpy' is a 'good' thing!

I've noticed that different mayos have different consistencies.  In catering, we always checked the raw crab cake mixture by squeezing a little of it together in our hand - if it held together, then we were okay; if not, we added a few more bread crumbs (saltines).  The major trick is not to add too much breading, as you want most of the cake to be crab, not breading.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks.  I'll try both suggestions next time, the shape test, and chilling the cakes before cooking.


----------



## mish (Nov 30, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> ... placing the cakes in the refrigerator for 45 minutes before cooking to keep the cakes from falling apart.


 
Good advice, Sierra. 

You could also use just the egg white, rather than the entire egg. Too much moisture like mayo/oil etc, may contribute to the cakes falling apart. Draining any excess water may help as well. Chunks are okay, as long as they're not too large.

I like Sierra's recipe because the ratio - mayo, mustard, egg, looks well balanced in terms of holding together and tasty too.  Curious - what is Wye River seasoning?  TIA


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 1, 2005)

mish I have never used wye river seasonings. But here is what I found on a website.









​

*Wye River Crab House Style Seasoning*​
*Steam crabs Eastern Shore style with this Wye River blend. The Original Red Seasoning has been combined with rock salt to produce a version of crab seasoning that's perfect for steaming crabs. You can also add zesty flavor to Bloody Marys, salads, chicken, crab cakes and more.*










​


*Wye River Seasoning Original Red*

*From the heart of Chesapeake Bay country, the famous Wye River Seasoning is an Eastern Shore tradition. Inspired by the Wye River area this seasoning is used on all types of food from steamed crabs and fried chicken to salads. It makes great Bloody Marys! This seasoning does it all! Another classic Chesapeake Bay blend that's been around for decades. Contains salt, black pepper, celery seed, paprika, mustard flour, spices and red pepper. *

​


----------



## mish (Dec 2, 2005)

Thank you, Sierra. I guess there are more herbs and spices out there than Baskin Robbins has flavors.  I may have some old Old Bay hanging around though. Appreciate your taking the time to show me what it looks like.  Since I don't have any crab right now, I might experiment with some tuna potato cakes and lemon or lime juice and green onions. I never know what I'm going to toss in there... depends on my mood and how adventurous I feel. 

P.S.  I don't think I could say Wye River 10 times fast.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 2, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> .....P.S. I don't think I could say Wye River 10 times fast.


   and you are welcome!!


----------

